
New WebKit Features in Safari 11.1 - stablemap
https://webkit.org/blog/8216/new-webkit-features-in-safari-11-1/
======
johnhenry
One of the most interesting new features was detailed in a post a few months
ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15845114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15845114)

